

Justin.tv Teams With Chicago 2016 for "Live Chat With Michael Phelps" - abstractbill
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/justintv-teams-chicago-2016-live/story.aspx?guid={ED6C8240-BA1B-473F-A76C-87595007A49E}&dist=hppr

======
brandnewlow
So Marketwatch just reprints press releases?

